# Hướng dẫn cách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ bếp từ



## toilatoi (24/8/21)

Hướng dẫn cách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ bếp từ Bạn muốn kiểm soát được nhiệt độ của bếp từ để nấu ăn chính xác, hiệu quả hơn? Đảm bảo nhiệt vừa đủ để giữ lại chất dinh dưỡng của thực phẩm và máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng không làm sống hay cháy thức ăn? Để có những món ăn thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng và tiết kiệm năng lượng khi nấu, bạn nên tìm hiểu ngay về các mức nhiệt độ tối đa của bếp từ, cách cài đặt, điều khiển và kiểm soát như những gì chúng tôi chia sẻ dưới đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tại sao cần kiểm soát nhiệt độ của bếp từ? Có thể bạn đã biết, bếp từ máy hút bụi công nghiệp làm nóng nhanh chóng, có thể chỉ trong 15 giây! Chúng nóng lên nhanh hơn rất nhiều so với bếp gas hoặc bếp điện truyền thống. Vì thế, việc cài đặt nhiệt độ tối đa của bếp từ cũng khác rất nhiều so với các loại bếp vừa kể. Thực phẩm tươi sống như thịt và rau có rất nhiều dinh dưỡng tự nhiên tốt cho sức khỏe. Nhưng những giá trị dinh dưỡng từ các thực phẩm này sẽ biến mất nếu bạn thực hiện kỹ thuật nấu ăn sai. Đặc biệt là dưới nhiệt độ quá cao hoặc quá thấp, không kiểm soát được. Đây là lý do tại sao khi bạn bắt đầu sử dụng bếp từ, bạn cần biết chi tiết về nhiệt độ của bếp điện từ để: Đảm bảo nấu ăn ngon, bổ dưỡng với mức nhiệt độ của bếp từ phù hợp. Nếu bạn có kiến thức về sức khỏe, bạn sẽ rất vui khi biết rằng nấu thức ăn bằng bếp từ ở mức nhiệt độ chính xác sẽ cắt giảm lượng calo không mong muốn, giữ lại các vitamin quan trọng, các enzyme & khoáng chất từ thực phẩm, giảm cholesterol xấu. Nấu đúng mức nhiệt giúp tiết kiệm được năng lượng. Bởi nấu ở nhiệt độ cao khiến việc tiêu thụ nhiều năng lượng điện hơn.dư thừa năng lượng. Tiết kiệm thời gian nấu ăn. Khi nấu ăn ở mức nhiệt phù hợp, bạn sẽ có thời gian nấu tối ưu nhất, không nấu quá lâu, không mất quá nhiều thời gian. Nhiệt độ cao nhanh làm chín thức ăn, giúp tiết kiệm thời gian nấu. Nhưng không phải món ăn nào cũng có thể nấu được ở nhiệt độ cao, đặc biệt là các món xào, rán, chiên không cho nước. Mặt khác, nhiệt độ quá thấp có thể mất nhiều giờ để chế biến và làm thức ăn không đạt độ ngon đúng như móng muốn. Còn nữa, nếu nấu ở mức nhiệt độ không đồng đều, đôi khi thực phẩm có thể sống hoặc quá chín. Điều quan trọng là phải biết mức nhiệt độ của bếp điện từ hoặc mức nhiệt cần thiết để thực hiện nấu ăn. Các loại bếp từ đều có một phạm vi nhiệt độ cụ thể. Trung bình, mức tối thiểu là 100 độ C và mức nhiệt độ tối đa của bếp từ đến 300 độ C. Tùy vào từng công suất bếp, thương hiệu và model khác nhau sẽ có mức nhiệt khác nhau. Nhưng mức nhiệt độ của bếp từ trên đây là mức phổ biến nhất. Mặt kính bếp từ thường được sản xuất để người dùng có thể nấu ở mức nhiệt độ tối đa. Đun sôi cực nhanh khi nấu ở nhiệt độ cao. Tuy nhiên, bạn vẫn nên hạn chế nấu ở nhiệt độ tối đa của bếp từ trong thời gian dài. Vì rất có thể bếp sẽ tạm dừng liên tục vì quá nhiệt vùng nấu, quạt làm mát không thể đáp ứng được. Cách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ của bếp từ Dưới đây là những gợi ý điều chỉnh mức nhiệt độ của bếp từ theo từng thực phẩm khác nhau để đảm bảo thức ăn ngon, giữ nguyên chất dinh dưỡng: Luộc rau củ tươi sẽ cần nhiệt độ sôi đều trong khoảng 160 độ đến 200 độ C. Cần tìm điểm sôi hoàn hảo, hãy điều chỉnh mức nhiệt độ phù hợp cho đến khi nước hoặc món soup sôi và nổi các bong bóng nhẹ. Nếu để nhiệt độ cao, rất dễ gặp sự cố sôi trào. Với món chiên, nên đun nóng dầu từ từ ở nhiệt độ thấp khoảng 100 độ C. đừng vội vàng để nhiệt độ cao ngay từ đầu rất dễ là cháy khét dầu. Trừ khi bạn muốn làm khô chảo, nồi nhanh chóng, nếu không, hãy duy trì nhiệt ở mức thấp sẽ àn toàn và làm món ăn không bao giờ bị cháy. Đối với món xào, tránh nhiệt độ cao vì thức ăn có thể bị chín quá hoặc thậm chí bị cháy. Sử dụng nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 120 - 140 độ C, vừa đủ để chảo khô. Không cần tăng nhiệt độ. Đối với đồ nướng, duy trì nhiệt từ 100 độ C đến 120 độ. (93-121 độ C) để có kết quả tốt nhất. Điều quan trọng là duy trì tính đồng nhất, để nhiệt độ đều, không tăng quá cao hay gảm quá thấp làm thức ăn nướng không đều và dễ bị cháy. Để hấp, chỉ cần sử dụng một lượng nhiệt vừa phải từ 140 -160 độ C, khi sôi có thể giảm xuống mức 120 - 140 độ C, giúp duy trì lượng hơi để thực phẩm chín đều. Ngoài ra, rất nhiều mức nhiệt độ của bếp từ được cài đặt sẵn để bạn chọn như các chế độ nấu riêng: ăn lẩu, đun nước, rã đông thịt, hâm sữa, nấu cháo,... Mỗi nhãn hiệu khác nhau cung cấp các cài đặt nhiệt độ khác nhau. Các dòng bếp từ Kocher cho phép bạn lựa chọn đến 9 mức công suất khác nhau khi nấu ăn. Muốn kiểm soát được chính xác nhiệt độ của bếp điện từ cần có sự luyện tập nấu theo thời gian kết hợp với kinh nghiệm để có thể xác định các cài đặt nhiệt phù hợp cho từng món ăn. Hãy bắt đầu nấu ăn bằng bếp từ ngay hôm nay để giảm đi sự bỡ ngỡ mỗi lần điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và biết mức tối thiểu và mức nhiệt độ tối đa của bếp từ. Mong rằng, với các chia sẻ về mức nhiệt độ của bếp từ trên đây, máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng bạn sẽ tự tin hơn để nấu bất cứ thứ gì bạn muốn một cách hoàn hảo, ngon miệng và bổ dưỡng. Chúc bạn thành công.


----------

